# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Пора жениться!

## Asteriks

*Мужчины, парни, мальчики! А расскажите-ка, как Вы удумали жениться? Может, вообще есть признаки, по которым видно, что "клиент созрел"? И холостяков форумских попрошу ответить. Что, никаких признаков, что жениться пора? А, холостяки?*

----------


## Pasha_49

Когда действительно становишься ответственным. Когда уверен что готов создавать семью. Найти бы ещё на ком жениться...)

----------


## Akasey

хех, а это самое тяжёлое...

----------


## Asteriks

На одном сайте вычитала 10 признаков того, что пора жениться. Некоторые: не убрано в квартире (вспомнила Вовин рабочий стол), начинаешь любить детей своих друзей и так далее. И что-то мне показалось, что всё это в шутку.

----------


## BiZ111

Почему в шутку? Можно подумать ты не для этого выходила замуж 

В общем мой ответ понятен

----------


## Asteriks

Вообще-то для этого))) Но дело в том, что в тех 10-ти причинах ЭТОГО как раз и не было написано. С другой стороны, ради ЭТОГО жениться глупо...

----------


## HARON

как говорили старые бабки--Жаницца,абы не ажурыцца!

----------


## VirDignus

жениться надо в любом случае
если с женой повезет будешь счастлив, если нет станешь  философом(с)Сократ

----------


## Asteriks

Хотелось бы из личного мужского опыта историй послушать!

----------


## VirDignus

а что тут слушать, женитьба была у меня осознаным шагом, просто однажды просыпаешься и понимаешь вот, теперь можно жениться, теперь я готов.По крайней мере у меня так было.Вот и женился и не жалею, хотя я редко о чем-либо жадею

----------


## Alex

*Для чего нужна жена?*


*ВВЕДЕНИЕ*
Многие выдающиеся умы человечества пытались ответить на вопрос: "Для чего нужна жена?". Ответа нет до сих пор. Ответы типа "Чтобы жизнь медом не казалась", "А кто его знает!", "Ни за чем" все-таки нельзя назвать исчерпывающими. Поэтому вопрос остается открытым. Несмотря на это, многие на собственный страх и риск обзаводятся женами и даже находят в этом определенное (пусть и явно нездоровое) удовольствие. Им и адресовано данное руководство. Внимательно прочтите его перед приобретением жены и выучите наизусть.

*ОБЩИЕ СВЕДЕНИЯ*
Жена — существо в основном женского пола, проживающее совместно с мужчиной, ведущее с ним единое хозяйство и, по некоторым данным, всячески пытающееся отравить ему жизнь. Характерными особенностями жен являются:
— рефлекторное воспроизведение завлекающих действий при виде мужчины
— гипнотическая реакция на все яркое и блестящее
— повышенная активность слезных желез, носящая оборонительно-наступательный характер

*КОМПЛЕКТАЦИЯ*
Жены обычно комплектуются тещами, реже — детьми. Последнее более характерно для жен б/у. Если вы не садо-мазохист, то тещу лучше хранить отдельно от жены.

*ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИЕ*
Отсутствие строгой научной базы провоцирует хаотичное и бессистемное использование жен. Так, в некоторых африканских племенах жен используют при охоте на крокодилов — для выманивания последних на сушу, в Австралии — для вынашивания осиротевших детенышей кенгуру, на Чукотке — для обогрева чума, а в Южной Америке — для отпугивания от посевов стай диких обезьян.

На Руси, судя по дошедшим до нас фольклорным источникам, традиция использования жен существовала издревле. Причем использовали их самым широким образом — в кулинарии, для охраны дома в отсутствие хозяина, как средство пожаротушения (см. "В горящую избу войдет", как галлюциноген (см. "Баба бредит — черт ей верит", пластырь (см. "Жена не лапоть, с ноги не сбросишь", как лошадиный тормоз (см. "Коня на скаку остановит" и даже в качестве облегчителя для кобыл (см. "Баба с возу — кобыле легче".

*ТЕХНИКА БЕЗОПАСНОСТИ*
Использование жен требует безусловного соблюдения основных правил техники безопасности. Во-первых, необходимо убедиться в ее исправности. Для этого достаточно слегка похлопать ее по основанию, находящемуся в нижней задней части туловища. Нормальная реакция исправной жены — глухое ворчание или слова типа "Отстань!", "Отвяжись!" и т.д. Более пространные тирады, нелицеприятно повествующие о вас и ваших родственниках, свидетельствуют о неисправности жены (возможно — временной), а реакция ласковая — верный признак того, что вы поменялись ролями и жена решила использовать вас. Не обольщайтесь — использовать вас она будет не так, как вам бы хотелось, а скорее всего — для обновления собственного гардероба.

Следует помнить, что использование даже исправной жены таит в себе много опасностей. Поэтому не рекомендуется находиться рядом с ней без каски и защитной спецодежды из плотной ткани. При первых же признаках неисправности надо быстро удалиться на безопасное расстояние, подавая всеми доступными средствами сигналы тревоги (например: криком, стуком, жестами, световыми сигналами, красными флажками и пр.). Ни в коем случае нельзя выпускать неисправную жену в места общего пользования, так как это может привести к большому количеству жертв и разрушений.

Надо попытаться изолировать ее в отдельном помещении и провести комплекс ремонтно-восстановительных мероприятий согласно прилагаемому к ней техническому описанию.

К сожалению, еще нет закона, предписывающего женам в обязательном порядке иметь при себе тех.описание и техпаспорт. Поэтому все мероприятия по обслуживанию, ремонту и профилактике жен проводятся мужчинами на свой страх и риск либо на основе многочисленных мало профессиональных руководств, зачастую безграмотно составленных и противоречащих друг другу.

*ОБСЛУЖИВАНИЕ И ПРОФИЛАКТИКА*
Обслуживание и профилактика жены нацелены на выполнение двух задач: поддержание ее работоспособности и предотвращение посягательств на нее со стороны других мужчин. Раньше со второй задачей успешно справлялось советское государство с помощью своей легкой промышленности. Российское государство, увы, таких обязательств на себя уже не берет.

История показывает, что в обществе всегда доминировали два основных подхода к обслуживанию жен вообще и жен в частности. Согласно первому, обслуживать жен имеет смысл лишь тогда, когда они ломаются, согласно второму, жен обслуживать вообще не надо, тогда они и ломаться не будут. Оба этих подхода порочны. Конечно, если раньше для поддержания жены в исправном состоянии достаточно было раз в год подарить ей чахлую веточку мимозы, новую кастрюлю и прокатить на трамвае до ближайшего места массового отдыха, то теперь одна только косметика требует значительных капиталовложений.

*ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ*
Данное руководство не претендует на охват всех возможных проблем, возникающих при эксплуатации жены, так как что в принципе невозможно. Поэтому, прежде чем приступать к эксплуатации, хорошенько подумайте — так ли уж вам это необходимо и готовы ли вы к встрече с этим, так до конца и не исследованным и по-прежнему опасным явлением природы?


*Женщина*

ЭЛЕМЕНТ: 115
НАЗВАНИЕ: Женщина
СИМВОЛ: Fm
ПЕРВООТКРЫВАТЕЛЬ: Адам
АТОМНАЯ МАССА: 60 кг; также встречаются изотопы от 40 до 250 кг.
РАСПРОСТРАНЕННОСТЬ: Очень распространен.
ФИЗИЧЕСКИЕ СВОЙСТВА: Тает при определенном воздействии. Самопроизвольно закипает и без внешних причин
охлаждается. Коэффициент расширения: увеличивается с годами. Мнется при сдавливании в определенных местах.
ХИМИЧЕСКИЕ СВОЙСТВА: Очень хорошо взаимодействует с Au, Ag, Pt и другими благородными металлами.
Поглощает дорогостоящие вещества в больших количествах. Может неожиданно взорваться.
Быстро насыщается этиловым спиртом. Активность варьируется в зависимости от времени суток.
ПРИМЕНЕНИЕ: Широко применяется в декоративных целях, особенно в спортивных автомобилях.
Является очень эффективным чистящим и моющим средством. Помогает расслабиться и снять стресс.
КАЧЕСТВЕННАЯ РЕАКЦИЯ: Приобретает зеленую окраску, если рядом находится другой образец более высокого качества.
МЕРЫ ПРЕДОСТОРОЖНОСТИ: При попадании в неопытные руки представляет серьезную опасность.
Запрещается иметь более одного образца. Однако можно иметь и большее количество образцов,
но держать их следует отдельно друг от друга, таким образом чтобы они не взаимодействовали между собой.

----------


## Asteriks

хех) Такую уже Бабку Ежку представил: и частотность, и вес изотопа показал! А мы не такие! Мы нежные, любящие, заботливые. Даже если мы вас хотим бросить, вы клеитесь к нам, чтоб только удержать. Ругаетесь с нами и всё равно прощаете. Когда наступает время вить из вас верёвки, вы "случайно" попадаете под женское обаяние. И попав в эти сети, вы редко пытаетесь выбраться из них, потому что без второй половины вы не являетесь полноценной самодостаточной личностью! Ещё раз хех)))

----------


## SDS

*Al_59*, ну и жена тут при чём???

----------


## Asteriks

> *Al_59*, ну и жена тут при чём???


Предостерегает человек вроде...)

----------


## BiZ111

Нет ничего лучше Жены. Настоящей. Рядом с такой ты не чувствуешь время и боли, а чувство, что спину всегда прикроют и абсолютно ни при каких условиях не подведут, даёт бессмертие, постоянное второе дыхание. Парни, кто воевал - поймут. 

Прикланяюсь перед Настоящими Жёнами

----------


## tra-ta-ta

*у меня между знакомством и решением жениться - прошло 5 дней! *

----------

